# sander lift?



## 94chevy2500 (Nov 18, 2010)

ok im thinking about makeing something to lift my 2 yard sander in and out of my truck. ive been storing it at the truck shop i use to work for but i want it at my place now so i can work on it whenever and its not 30 minutes away. anyone ever built something to do this if so i would love to see some pics and what u use to lift it thanks so much guys


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

loader
a chain hoist in a tree will work
wooden stand that the sander sits on as you pull the truck out from under it


----------



## 94chevy2500 (Nov 18, 2010)

what i was thinking was a frame i could back under with a pully wheelein the center and something that could lift it then i drive out from under it and i place it right where i took it off on a stand just trying to think of what i could use to lift it and if 6x6 wooden beam would hold a 2 yard torwell stainless sander


----------



## Dakota Dave (Mar 3, 2010)

Camper jacks should lift it assuming it empty. make a cross over to attach on each end than attach the jacks.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

94chevy2500;1267401 said:


> what i was thinking was a frame i could back under with a pully wheelein the center and something that could lift it then i drive out from under it and i place it right where i took it off on a stand just trying to think of what i could use to lift it and if 6x6 wooden beam would hold a 2 yard torwell stainless sander


They make those - lot of places make them- 
Here's the gantry (http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200356724_200356724) and a clamp (http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200342873_200342873) or use a trolley which can move along the beam. 
Northern has several models, from 1 ton up to 4 ton model, but unless you plan on lifting the salter loaded, 1 ton should be enough.
I was looking at options years ago when I had my sander - I built massive saw horse stands (2x6) and we used a loader to install/remove, but that necessitated storing it at a friends place, who had the loader. 
PITA - stands worked well, but the only safe way to load/unload was overhead.

I like the camper jack idea, but we couldn't figure out a way to get them adapted to clear the truck sides and still hold the weight since the spreader is not wider than the truck as a camper insert is.


----------



## pancakes55 (Oct 2, 2014)

Live and let die...what did you end up doing? I am thinking about the camper jacks idea. 2yd western sander. Apprx 8-900 lbs.
Thanks


----------

